# Placement of Heat sheilds on green mountain



## tate heiss

I'm new to this forum so excuse me if this has been brought up. I recently purchased a green mountain grill/smoker. It's the Jim Bowie edition. It came with 3 heat shields. I currently am only using the middle shield that covers the combustion area. Just wondering if other GMG owners are using all 3 shields or how most are using the shields.


----------



## seenred

I'm not too familiar with the JB...but I'll give tis a bump and maybe some other GMG owners will see it and chime in.

Red


----------



## tate heiss

Thank you!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Tate Heiss said:


> I'm new to this forum so excuse me if this has been brought up. I recently purchased a green mountain grill/smoker. It's the Jim Bowie edition. It came with 3 heat shields. I currently am only using the middle shield that covers the combustion area. Just wondering if other GMG owners are using all 3 shields or how most are using the shields.



Hi Tate, I have the Daniel Boone model & have used it with and without the 2 side shields which are the wind shields... The middle one is a must use for proper function of the grill.... In your instruction manual it shows how to install the wind shields & they must be put in place exactly how it is described or the grill will not function correctly... If ya don't have the instructions or for some reason not sure how they go.... Drop me a line and I'll pull mine apart and let ya know... Not able to check it right now, but can check it out for ya if need be.... But again the 2 side shields are optional, but I tend to use them vs. not using them....  Feel free to p.m. me anytime for any questions ya may have and I'll do my best to help ya out !  Hope this helps !


----------



## tate heiss

Ok Thank You! I have used it with and without them. So far i like it better without. Just wondered what other GMG owners were doing.


----------



## cactusron

A little late to the party, but I'll share my 2 cents anyway.   As I understand the design of the two secondary shields, they're primarily for protecting the firepot from wind.  I live in AZ where for the most part, we don't have a ton of wind.  I've removed the secondary shields on my Jim Bowie and it's working great.  I seem to be more even as far as heat goes across the grill.  

Cheers!


----------



## phrett

I got my DB before they even offered shields.  GMG's great customer service did offer to send them 2 years after I had my DB but it worked so well I declined.


----------



## tex2309

I talked with GMG and they said NOT to use the extra heat shields on the DB...just on the Jim Bowie.


----------



## lamrith

I got the same suggestion as Tex, do not use them.  I have tried it both ways and what I have found is that the temp swings are a bit wider with the shields out, but I also get a slightly higher max temp and the grill comes up to temp faster.

I am currently running without them.


----------



## dgodke

Regarding the GMG Jim Bowie and Shields

The center "shield" is the Heat Shield and should be used

The secondary shields are Wind Shields and are optional.  A lot depends upon your environment.  For folks that have a protected area, like the doorway of their garage, the wind shields are not needed.

The key to remember is:

The Wind Shield with the cut out slot Low, goes on the "L"eft

The Wind Shield with the cut out slow High, goes on the rig"H"t (no "L" in right)

Some Jim Bowie owners who use them put them 1 1/2" to 2" away from the Heat Shield


----------

